

Apple releases iOS 6 beta 3 with direct upgrade on iOS5 devices - ck2
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/07/16/apple-releases-ios-6-beta-3-to-developers/

======
ck2
Question for those who have this installed:

Does iOS6 really add file uploading in Safari? Because that would be huge (and
about darn time).

~~~
frankacter
Yes, but I don't believe it is any files. It allows access to the camera as
well as filmroll, so basically photos and videos.

